# List of everyday objects sold with a built-in light.



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2009)

Umbrella
Mechanics Glove
Toilet Seat
Key 
Pen
Car
What else?


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 12, 2009)

Watch
Ear Pick
Fan
Dog Collar
T-shirt
Magnifier
Clock
Pants
Glasses
Shoes


----------



## datiLED (Mar 12, 2009)

Phone


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 12, 2009)

I know there are some tools with lights:

Drills,
Miter Saw
Reciprocating Saw


---

You forgot cell phone and laptop


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 12, 2009)

quick soldering iron.

oh. tv remote (infrared  ) just test it thru your digicamera or cellphones video by pressing the buttons! (also easy way to see if the remote works.) 

hmm.. cant think others that havent mentioned yet..

heating iron etc have indicator lights do they count?


----------



## scottaw (Mar 12, 2009)

onesaleaday had a keychain breathalyzer with built in led light today...might be a winner for strangest


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 12, 2009)

:thinking: -> :shrug: -> ->  ->  -> :shakehead ->:mecry: -> :sleepy:


----------



## John_Galt (Mar 12, 2009)

Slippers... "Headlight House-Shoes" 

:shakehead:tired::tired:


----------



## C4LED (Mar 12, 2009)

A radio - 

http://countycomm.com/gp4light.htm


----------



## daloosh (Mar 12, 2009)

C4LED said:


> A radio -
> 
> http://countycomm.com/gp4light.htm


 
Hey, I have one of those!

I also have a motorola GMRS radio with a white led in the bottom.

daloosh


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2009)

Maybe I should have asked Craig. I think the LED museum has one of each...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 12, 2009)

C4LED said:


> A radio -
> 
> http://countycomm.com/gp4light.htm



Not much of a light, but it's a nice little radio.

Geoff


----------



## elugelab (Mar 12, 2009)

I always though that the illuminating umbrella from the Blade Runner movie was a great idea. Oddly I haven't seen such umbrellas anywhere, until now.


----------



## gallagho (Mar 12, 2009)

First aid box






http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00023TAQA/


----------



## Yoda4561 (Mar 12, 2009)

Upright vacuums, Cordless screwdrivers, showerheads http://gizmodo.com/5013088/color+changing-led-shower-head-actually-purchasable


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hats!
Multitools!
Some RC cars and planes!


----------



## Kato (Mar 12, 2009)

Refrigerator, oven, microwave. :naughty:


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't forget computers, they have multiple light sources(screen and LEDs).

Also waterbottles, cameras, and music players can be used as or have lights, so might count.


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm suprised no one mentioned ceiling fans.


----------



## qip (Mar 12, 2009)

im shocked no one mentioned LED Lighters


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2009)

qip said:


> im shocked


 
How about a Taser gun with built-in light?

http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200712/r211250_811446.jpg


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 12, 2009)

My new pepper grinder is salad illuminating. Awesome. It has about the same output of a solitaire.


----------



## andrew123 (Mar 12, 2009)

caribiners


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2009)

Guns


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 12, 2009)

Many car jump starters have a built-in light.


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 12, 2009)

Surefire Aviator its a flashlight with a built in LED light....


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 12, 2009)

gallagho said:


> First aid box
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The perfect gift for an EMT who also happens to be a flashaholic.


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 12, 2009)

Most of the fans in my computer are LED fans. I haven't tried yet, but maybe I should upgrade them to CREEs...


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> Most of the fans in my computer are LED fans. I haven't tried yet, but maybe I should upgrade them to CREEs...


They already have pretty good heat dissipation from the fans. Even a small heat sink would work great!


----------



## popcornpicker (Mar 12, 2009)

can opener


----------



## DieselTech (Mar 12, 2009)

Garden hose nozzle. There was a thread on them here a while ago...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 12, 2009)

This one's for the flashaholic mechanic. 











Geoff


----------



## Zatoichi (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm not sure this is an everyday object, but...



> The perfect marriage of form and function - our Merkin Flashlight helps leave something to the imagination as well as providing hands free illumination. This three-bulb, ultra-bright L.E.D. light provides three levels of constant light output and two blinking "lure" modes. The pivoting lamp head allows you to shine light exactly where you want. Comes with two fun-fur hair pieces (anatomical pink and arctic white) and five strips of Opti-Tape 42*, an extended wear toupee tape that provides up to six weeks of continuous adhesion per application. L.E.D. light runs on three AAA alkaline batteries (included.)


http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd295/lexxorcist/light.jpg


----------



## PsychoBunny (Mar 13, 2009)

My Hoover upright vacuum cleaner has a built-in light!


----------



## divine (Mar 13, 2009)

I hear that refrigerators are sold with a built-in light.


----------



## ypsifly (Mar 13, 2009)

Cigarettes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_cigarette

Fishing net: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4800667.html

Cocktail glasses: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009EG6XC/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Beer mugs: http://glowproducts.com/barglowproducts/lightupcoolericemugs/

I have an air purifier that has six blue leds and I've used fishing lures with lights in them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2009)

Vegetable peeler. Icon rouge.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 14, 2009)

Floor Jack ?!?!


----------



## Tomcat! (Mar 14, 2009)

An emergency phone/gadget charger.
http://www.directfoto.co.uk/shop/product/Uniross-Portable-Emergency-Charger-Flashlight.aspx
The USB plug allows you to top up the unit all day at work.

I also Googled around for an adult product with a light to finish off this post, but found a vibrating periscope with light for 'inspections' which was too creepy to post here.


----------



## Zatoichi (Mar 14, 2009)

Tomcat! said:


> I also Googled around for an adult product with a light to finish off this post, but found a vibrating periscope with light for 'inspections' which was too creepy to post here.



Did you check my link in post #33? :huh:


----------



## Tomcat! (Mar 14, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> Did you check my link in post #33? :huh:



I did, but you seem to have violated the Photobucket rules so they took it down before I could see whatever it was.

The thing I found was on a German sex 'toy' site. It is a very 'industrial' looking thing. Like it was from a lab or a factory as opposed to being designed with any sort of pleasure, or indeed comfort in mind. It's that, and it's stated use that creeped me out.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Mar 16, 2009)

remote controls, portable music players, cameras, extension cords, rechargeable battery cradles...


----------



## Zatoichi (Mar 16, 2009)

Tomcat! said:


> I did, but you seem to have violated the Photobucket rules so they took it down before I could see whatever it was.



Yes I just noticed. I'm a bit surprised really, there was nothing I'd call explicit there or I wouldn't have posted the link. :shrug:


----------



## kosPap (Mar 16, 2009)

Multi Bit Screwdrivers
Lighters


----------



## Kingfisher (Mar 16, 2009)

Tweezers
http://www.homeandgardengifts.co.uk/Gifts/Ladies-Grooming/Tweezers/Light-Up-Tweezers-10200087.aspx


----------



## qip (Mar 16, 2009)

i saw this commercial last night ..the UVC Vaccum by oreck , uv light built in to kill germs



.


----------



## Tomcat! (Mar 16, 2009)

qip said:


> i saw this commercial last night ..the UVC Vaccum by oreck , uv light built in to kill germs
> 
> 
> 
> .



How about some beam shots and an 'at the emitter' lethality graph?
I suppose there'll be some enterprising soul here who could mod it to killer bigger organisms! :tinfoil:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 16, 2009)

This old Casio of mine has two yellow LEDs for dial illumination.







Geoff


----------



## Yoda4561 (Mar 16, 2009)

qip said:


> i saw this commercial last night ..the UVC Vaccum by oreck , uv light built in to kill germs




Not to go off topic, but wouldn't the UV break down synthetic carpet fibers in short order??


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hats and knives are all I can think of right now.


----------



## Illum (Mar 16, 2009)

keys
remote control for TV
garage door opener
keychain laser pointer
safety glasses
baseball caps
magnetic name tags
screwdrivers
miter saws
routers
reciprocating saws
Vacuum cleaners
laptops
Watches
jump start kits
12V compressors
barbecue grill
tent fans
Webcam
cell phone
gosh...thinkgeek used to sell LED faucets and shower lights
lawn decoration
trail Lights
deck/dock markers
T-shirts [thinkgeek]
Pens
knives
Solar lighted water bottles
I think thats all I can think of

With that in mind I sort of understand why people around us refuse to carry flashlights....its overloading them already


----------



## trapn1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Today I saw a pocket compass w/ a useful LED in it. In fact when it goes on sale I'm going to buy it. George


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 16, 2009)

Some blood sugar monitors have an LED light in them.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 16, 2009)

Bras :naughty:


----------



## Tomcat! (Mar 16, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Bras :naughty:



At last. I've always had trouble finding them in the dark! :laughing:


----------



## SureAddicted (Mar 16, 2009)

Ice cubes
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1-Litecubes-...D2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122


----------



## Marlite (Mar 16, 2009)

How come these weren't mentioned yet. I thought these were quite obvious at least the 1st 4 are. 

Cars, motorcycles, scooters, mouse (computer) airplanes, boats, tractors, slot machines.


----------



## Illum (Mar 16, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Bras :naughty:


:lolsign: who needs landing lights when the runway is illuminated


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 17, 2009)

Eliectric nose hair traimmers
Shavers
Wine glass


----------



## 325addict (Mar 17, 2009)

A small Victorinox swiss knive. It's equipped with a red LED :devil:

But, seriously, and a bit off-topic: do these upright vacuum cleaners STILL exist???!!! My grandmother had such a Hoover-thing, I've seen more of them and they NEVER, EVER seem to have only a _fraction_ of the power my Miele has.... for me, there's only one brand in vacuum cleaners: MIELE 
(at 1/3 of the power, already ten times more powerful than the best Hoover).

Timmo.


----------



## MetalZone (Mar 17, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> This one's for the flashaholic mechanic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey i have the exact same thing! I got it for free.


----------



## Illum (Mar 17, 2009)

MetalZone said:


> Hey i have the exact same thing! I got it for free.


Did you mod it?


----------



## electromage (Mar 17, 2009)

There are even flashlights with flashlights these days!


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Mar 17, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> My new pepper grinder is salad illuminating. Awesome. It has about the same output of a solitaire.


Incandescent? ..if so can you mod it?


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 18, 2009)

325addict said:


> But, seriously, and a bit off-topic: do these upright vacuum cleaners STILL exist???!!! My grandmother had such a Hoover-thing, I've seen more of them and they NEVER, EVER seem to have only a _fraction_ of the power my Miele has.... for me, there's only one brand in vacuum cleaners: MIELE
> (at 1/3 of the power, already ten times more powerful than the best Hoover).



Never heard of this Miele thing, before, you some sorta saleman or something? Who cares how much it sucks, does it have a light?


----------



## Yoda4561 (Mar 18, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Never heard of this Miele thing, before, you some sorta saleman or something? Who cares how much it sucks, does it have a light?



Probably some european brand. 325, uprights are the most common style of vacuum in the US. While I have no idea about your hoover, I can assure you my bissel dual cyclonic model has quite the suction power. It also has one of the brighter lights I've seen on a vacuum (obligatory light content!!) :candle:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 18, 2009)

electromage said:


> There are even flashlights with flashlights these days!



Now that's just ridiculous. Wait a minute, think I have one.






Geoff


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 18, 2009)

Yoda4561 said:


> Probably some european brand. 325, uprights are the most common style of vacuum in the US. While I have no idea about your hoover, I can assure you my bissel dual cyclonic model has quite the suction power. It also has one of the brighter lights I've seen on a vacuum (obligatory light content!!) :candle:



Now you just need to mod it with a really bright LED!


----------



## Illum (Mar 18, 2009)

alarm clocks anyone?
older types has a small incan light built in where you press to see the time, this was before GITD and digital cases


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 19, 2009)

I continue to find more stuff with lights I've accumulated. I heard of these a few years back here on CPF. Not quite an everyday object, but who doesn't love a color changing rubber duckie.






Geoff


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Mar 22, 2009)

keys
remote control for TV
garage door opener
keychain laser pointer
safety glasses
baseball caps
magnetic name tags
screwdrivers
miter saws
routers
reciprocating saws
Vacuum cleaners
laptops
Watches
jump start kits
12V compressors
barbecue grill
tent fans
Webcam
cell phone
gosh...thinkgeek used to sell LED faucets and shower lights
lawn decoration
trail Lights
deck/dock markers
T-shirts [thinkgeek]
Pens
knives
Solar lighted water bottles
sewing machines
instant water heaters


----------



## Yoda4561 (Mar 22, 2009)

Now that you mentioned the bbq grill I recall some bbq tongs/forks that had an LED light built in.


----------



## BlueBoom (Mar 22, 2009)

Watches.

Torchs with built-in lights.

Flashlights with built-in lights.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Mar 22, 2009)

Yoda4561 said:


> Now that you mentioned the bbq grill I recall some bbq tongs/forks that had an LED light built in.


 
would they not get burnt? :thinking:


----------



## Yoda4561 (Mar 22, 2009)

They're not at the tips  They're by the handgrips, I don't really get the point of them, those LEDs are too blue to check the meat color, and the fire off the grill should be more light than you need to cook with, but there it is :laughing:

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/images/en_US/local/products/350x/barbecue-tong-322687zz1.jpg


----------



## YAK-28 (Mar 22, 2009)

i have a set of "swiss tech" nail clippers


----------



## PsychoPilot (Oct 14, 2009)

325addict said:


> A small Victorinox swiss knive. It's equipped with a red LED :devil:
> 
> But, seriously, and a bit off-topic: do these upright vacuum cleaners STILL exist???!!! My grandmother had such a Hoover-thing, I've seen more of them and they NEVER, EVER seem to have only a _fraction_ of the power my Miele has.... for me, there's only one brand in vacuum cleaners: MIELE
> (at 1/3 of the power, already ten times more powerful than the best Hoover).
> ...


 
I just bought a Miele 7280 Calypso after a month of research. Its not just superior in suction but superior in capacity and filtration. If you do a little research you will never want to use a bagless vacuum again. Miele is the only way to go, anything else is a detriment to your health. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXA0N0V2uOQ


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 15, 2009)

I put an Andis wall mount hair dryer in the bathroom. The wall part has a built in [green] LED nightlight. Mrs Guru is so used to having it that she comments when seeing others that don't.


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a aluminum racing car jack with a ring of LEDs in the head that lifts my car. so you can line up the lift head with the jack points on the car.

I also have an Eddie Bauer hat with LEDs.

I have a pair of laser guide scissors.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 16, 2009)

Bookcase
Aquarium


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 16, 2009)

Dildos.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 16, 2009)

my camera has flashlight mode, pretty usefull little led.
also retractable dog leash with build in light.


----------



## Illum (Oct 16, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Dildos.




lemme guess, your going your Christmas shopping early?


----------



## D350Diesel (Oct 16, 2009)

Tools with LED's:

I have a magnet on a stick that has an LED for lighting up the dropped bolt you are trying to retrieve. VERY handy, have used it several times. Also had a LED lighted inspection mirror but the dang LED's did more to put glare in your eyes than they did to illuminate the area you were trying to see. My brother thought it was really cool so I gave to him. Have seen but not bought 3/8" drive extension with an LED in the end to shine light on the bolt you are trying to put the socket on. Neat idea but it wasn't worth the $20 they were asking - at least not to me.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 16, 2009)

I think this is relative to the thread... one of my most favorite lights that I own!


----------



## outersquare (Oct 16, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> How about a Taser gun with built-in light?
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200712/r211250_811446.jpg


 

you know, i am REALLY surprised taser has not built a model with a tactical brightness light in it. 

most of their models already have a laser sight, a ~100 lumen light would be trivial to add..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

datiLED said:


> Phone



Yeah my Sony Ericsson K700i had a little LED light  



Bruce B said:


> The perfect gift for an EMT who also happens to be a flashaholic.



Only the recipient would want to upgrade the emitter/incan :thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 17, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Dildos.



Those are actually D-cell Maglites! Bloody sex crazed flashaholics!


----------



## Jason_Tx (Oct 17, 2009)

Guy @ work left one of these in my truck --- its at my house now

LED Lighter


----------



## Illum (Oct 18, 2009)

:sigh:
Had something like that before, but the cells aren't replaceable


----------



## srmd22 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sort of in the previously mentioned multitool category:

Swiss Army with LED:


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Oct 23, 2009)

Who here will be the first to try LED eyelashes?

http://www.switched.com/2009/10/23/led-eyelashes-brighten-eyes-unnaturally/


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 23, 2009)

Saw some trekking poles at Target that had l.e.d.s in the handle of one and a compass in the handle of the other. Don't ask me how they're supposed to point in the right spot on the ground so you can see at night.

Saw handheld battery operated fans with l.e.d.s that light up on the blades when turned on at Walmart. I don't know why anyone would want to be blinded by a flashlight in the middle of a scorching summer day when trying to cool off their face. Why would I want to waste most of the battery power of a flashlight at night by running a fan pointed toward the ground?

Got a set of three flexible Bernzomatic flexible lighters from Sam's Club for $10. One has an l.e.d. flashlight built into the handle. First question: Do I need a flashlight on something that produces a flame that emits light itself? Second question: If I need a flexible lighter that bends and aims the flame back in the direction of the handle and want to use an l.e.d. light to light up the area beforehand, what good is the light if it points in the wrong direction? Third question: How do you use the l.e.d. flashlight to light up the area before lighting something with it having a temporary on button (turns off when not held down) and the lighter requiring your thumb to release the safety and the rest of your fingers to turn on the gas? I think you need a sixth finger or a second hand to use the lighter and the flashlight at the same time.


----------



## kosPap (Oct 24, 2009)

they are in mine...you unscrew the base and mess with the led pins too..
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226063


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 25, 2009)

Smoke alarms.
Lecture telescopic pointers ( Red Leds in end.)
Yo Yo's
Diablo's
Poi
Juggling stuff in general.
Balloons.
Magnetic telescopic grabbers.
Big Macs...


----------

